# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Andy Alligator's Fun Park

## ereid

I received this press release yesterday. 

ANDY ALLIGATORS ANNOUNCES $1.3 MILLION EXPANSION PROJECT

NORMAN, Okla  Andy Alligators Fun Park announces an 8,000-square-foot building expansion. The $1.3 million project will enhance all parts of the Fun Park, creating a greater year-round atmosphere for family entertainment in central Oklahoma.

Slated to begin in July, the project features the construction of three new birthday party/event rooms, a centralized birthday party and event check-in area, an expanded dining area, a kitchen upgrade with a larger menu, and enhanced operations offices.

The building expansion will also provide space for an indoor rock wall, a multilevel family-themed laser attraction, and added arcade games. As part of the project, the fun park will also add a new rookie go-kart track for younger drivers.

Our goal was to take recommendations from our guests and enhance areas of the park they requested. We typically sell out on birthday parties during peak periods and this additional space will allow us to serve more guests, said Andy Alligators General Manager Kyle Allison. The expansion also provides a number of new features that demonstrate our commitment to being the number one location for family entertainment in Oklahoma.

The Fun Park expansion is projected to be complete by end of year.

About Andy Alligators:
Andy Alligators Fun Park & Water Park, owned by the Allison Family of Norman, features outdoor activities as well as indoor games, party rooms and a Caf & Pizzeria. The 8-acre facility offers go-carts, batting cages, water wars, 18 holes of miniature golf and a climbing mountain. The park is anchored by an 11,000-square-foot building with a huge arcade and redemption games, bumper cars, miniature bowling and private party rooms available for corporate parties, birthday parties and meetings. A Water Park was added in 2012 featuring family friendly water attractions. Located at I-35 and Indian Hills Road in Norman, the park allows for easy access from Norman, Moore and South Oklahoma City. For more information visit andyalligators.com or call (405) 206-1725.	

###

----------


## Plutonic Panda

NewsOk




> NORMAN — Andy Alligator’s Fun Park, 3300 Market Place Drive, will add an 8,000-square-foot building to enhance its offerings, said Cliff Bristow, director of operations.
> 
> Work on the $1.3 million project is set to begin this month. The expansion will offer three new birthday party/event rooms, a centralized birthday party and event check-in area, an expanded dining area, a kitchen upgrade with a larger menu and enhanced operations offices.
> 
> The building expansion also will provide space for an indoor rock wall, a multilevel family-themed laser attraction and added arcade games. As part of the project, the fun park will add a rookie go-cart track for younger drivers.
> 
> - read more here: Norman fun park to expand | News OK

----------


## venture

Competition is on it would seem. Now to see if both companies can survive or if one is going to fall flat on their faces.

----------


## catch22

Even if one failed, the other could probably buy it out and just expand.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Hopefully both can survive. I wonder if Skybox Golf is the same way here.

----------


## shawnw

There's not a ton of overlap, aside from video games. I always wondered if that was a conscious effort. Laser tag and AA will be direct overlap.

----------


## Easy180

Wish half of the dough was going to the water park side. They need to add a couple more larger rides to justify their prices

----------


## ljbab728

> Competition is on it would seem. Now to see if both companies can survive or if one is going to fall flat on their faces.


I'm not really sure it is a competition.  I see it more as two venues hoping to draw people to the same area and feed off of each other.  It's kind of like all of the furniture stores congregating in the same area in OKC.

----------


## venture

> I'm not really sure it is a competition.  I see it more as two venues hoping to draw people to the same area and feed off of each other.  It's kind of like all of the furniture stores congregating in the same area in OKC.


Yeah, which is what I hope is the case. A nice little "adventure" or amusement area would be nice without having to track up through the City.

----------


## pure

It looks like they are installing one of those bungee things, huge towers up right now.

edit: video here https://www.facebook.com/andyalligat...4256383056155/

----------


## Easy180

Has anyone asked or heard of the potential for new rides at the water park?  They have not added anything since opening and I think that combined with the Moore Station has led to seeing 5-10 kids in line at their only two bigger rides.

----------


## Easy180

Good lord it’s about time...

https://kfor.com/2019/05/08/andy-all...ns-for-summer/

----------


## Robert_M

Thought there was another thread for the park but couldn't find it. Noticed the other day that the slides on the West side of the facility were being taken down so I went to their website and they posted the following:

"Unfortunately, we will not be re-opening Andy Alligator’s Fun Park or Water Park.
While we no longer own or operate Andy Alligator’s in Norman, we encourage our guests to visit us in Midwest City where we operate Altitude 1291. This facility will now honor all game cards, gift cards & passes that you may have from the former Andy Alligator’s until the end of 2021."

----------

